# "A peek into my sad little life" OR "a cautonary tale" (depending on how you look at it : )



## reddognoyz (Aug 22, 2012)

Do NOT use trombone oil to lube your slide whistle! It will not work........


----------



## musicformedia (Aug 22, 2012)

Not sure if innuendo or real insight....


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 22, 2012)

no. really. I needed to do a slide whistle part as per the clients request for version four of the track. My slide whistle was sticky. I used trombone oil. Don't do it man..... you'll only make matters worse.


----------



## studioj (Aug 22, 2012)

lol, thanks for the tip!


----------



## windshore (Aug 22, 2012)

I wonder if one of the hi-tech lubes for mountain / road bikes would work.

Mine is a bit sticky as well. (weird topic - right?)


----------



## RyBen (Aug 22, 2012)

And to think.. I was about to grab some popcorn and prepare for another "broken dreams in the film industry" story.


----------



## MaestroRage (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't know about you RyBen but i'm pretty broken right now...

dem slide whistles. Wut do?


----------



## rickholets (Aug 31, 2012)

I wonder if a dry, graphite-based lubricant would be more appropriate? Typically oil is used for rubber-on-metal interfaces; does your slide whistle have a rubber seal on it?


----------

